# high rpm rattle.



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

When I'm up in the rpm's then shift, there's a rattle behind the dash. It sounds like turbo shock. Like there's no div.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Does it sound like leaves brushing by or a drawer full of silverware being rattled? If so, that's the classic wastegate rattle that so many TSI engines have. Volkswagen has made an official bulletin statement about it, saying that at midrange in the RPMs in gears 3,4,5, the noise is caused by the rattling of the wastegate due to an exact amount of hot air rushing by. It can be fixed by installing a wastegate clip that ECS Tuning sells, but VW has said that a fix isn't necessary and that there is nothing mechanically wrong with the wastegate. Mine makes the same noise and I just ignore it because of the bulletin.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I know what you are talking about. Shifting in high RPM it almost feels as if the car is still revving when oh push the clutch in. It is strange.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

NickSarazen said:


> Does it sound like leaves brushing by or a drawer full of silverware being rattled? If so, that's the classic wastegate rattle that so many TSI engines have. Volkswagen has made an official bulletin statement about it, saying that at midrange in the RPMs in gears 3,4,5, the noise is caused by the rattling of the wastegate due to an exact amount of hot air rushing by. It can be fixed by installing a wastegate clip that ECS Tuning sells, but VW has said that a fix isn't necessary and that there is nothing mechanically wrong with the wastegate. Mine makes the same noise and I just ignore it because of the bulletin.


Mine almost sounds like a diving board. I wonder if that's what mine is.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

More silverware in the drawer sound. Thanks I'm going to talk to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

camptroll said:


> More silverware in the drawer sound. Thanks I'm going to talk to the dealer tomorrow.


No problem. Let us know what they say!


----------

